# Red Leather



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I am resto modding a 1967 GTO. I have a set of mint 2006 GTO red leather seats. Does anyone here know where I can get some matching red leather so I can do my door panels, console sides, rear upholstery, etc....THANKS, Eric


----------



## Nitr0Racing21 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ill sell you mine from a 04 GTO I want all black interior


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I already have the seats in Red. I am looking for red leather "flat by the yard" so I can fabricate parts to fit my 67 GTO. I do have a nice 06 gto console that is all black, if you need it. Thanks, Eric :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hey Eric I am sure you may have already thought of this but....

Perhaps take a seat with you to an auto upholsterer and see what they have or can order to match?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bill form Wabbit's in Texas gave me the name of a place who should be able to supply what I need (hopefully). I do plan on trying a couple of the local guys but haven't seen too much really nice custom work from this area. Thanks, I will post when I find the leather, in case anyone else needs to do repairs. eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

So far Ultraleather Plus #1385 seems to be almost a perfect match!arty:


----------

